# SPEAKER BOX / CLOSET GROW papaya/ak-48/northern berry



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 9, 2006)

*hello all. this is my second indoor grow. my first was a bagseed grow that turned out ok but could have been better. yielded 2 oz dry bud. onto my next grow. just so you all know at the moment i have no camera but will be getting one soon, and will have pics of everything. *


*SPEAKER BOX- 50 inches tall, 18 inches wide, 18 inches deep *
*speaker walls painted flat white*

*(2) 4 inch CMF fans at top of box sucking air out*

*(3) airholes using pvc tubing at bottom of box sucking air in*

*(2) 65 watt flourex lights 12 1/2 inches long  8 inches wide*
*blue spectrum (6,500k) each light*
*over 4,550 lumens output each light*

*SOIL- MIRACLE-GRO continuous release plant food to nurish plants non-stop for 3 months. rich, organic material improves drainage and airflow for stronger roots. wetting agent disperses water throughout the mix to prevent dry spots. i also add 10 % perlite to the soil mixture for extra drainage. *

*CUPS- 16 0z. plastic cups put 3 holes in the bottom for drainage*

*SEEDS - (2) PAPAYA - NIRVANA (2) AK-48 - NIRVANA (2) NORTHERN BERRY - PEAK*

*as of today my ladies are 3 weeks 1 day old.   i hope they are ladies.   i will be taking them out of the speaker box in the next few days.  i will be putting them in 3 gallon pots and into the closet under a 400 watt hps for flower.   will keep you all updated once a week.  *


----------



## Your Moms Box (Feb 10, 2006)

Sounds like a really great speaker set up! Def. post the pics when you get the chance Id like to see what the guts look like.
-WSA-


----------



## GanjaGuru (Feb 10, 2006)

Do yourself a favor and upgrade from miracle grow in subsequent grows.

Using time release nutes prevent you from giving your plants what they need, when they need it.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 10, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *SOIL- MIRACLE-GRO continuous release plant food to nourish plants non-stop for 3 months. **CUPS- 16 0z. plastic cups put 3 holes in the bottom for drainage*


Hey BG, I've got to tell you man, those 16 oz cups will bite you in the butt. For the plants to have optimum growing conditions, the roots need to grow unrestricted. Prior to becoming "root-bound", a plant will slow it's growing to adapt to it's restricted capability. This is obviously something you want to avoid. To totally avoid the possibility, I recommend everyone to put your plant into it's final home when you first plant it. This accomplishes many things. The fine hairs that grow from the roots into the soil or media are not broken or disturbed. This will prevent any slowing of the plant growth. The root system will flourish unimpeded throughout the plants growing cycles. The plant will utilize nutrients in it's most advantageous manner. Transpiration will be maxed out.

Each time a plant is moved from one container to another, it harms the plant in an amount proportional to the amount of damage done to it's root system. It's impossible to move a plant without breaking some of the hair like roots.

I would advise you to setup a growing area for the vegging of the plants that allows you to use a 5 gallon container for each plant. Put the plants into this container as soon as they sprout and then stop touching the plants. They will love it if you just leave them alone.

Also, as others have and will tell you, Miracle Grow is not a food for MJ. It doesn't matter which one of the house plant mixes you use, it's not made to optimize the growth of MJ. Put your plants into a mix of:
1/3 Plain potting soil with no nutrients at all.
1/3 Perlite
1/3 Vermiculite
4 inches of clean gravel at the bottom and keep only the gravel in any standing water/nutrient mix.

Proper nutrients for MJ are available at any MJ related supply web site. Make sure you mix them as instructed. Even a slight variation may cause harm to your plants. This stuff is highly concentrated.

Good luck to you man, and let us see some pics!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 10, 2006)

what's up everyone. i'm very excited because i got my camera. those things are freaking expensive $250 holy shit. what a pain in the ass to work. what ever happend to shit that was easy. well i hope this works the first time. here are some pics. ok someone please help. i just tried to post some pics and it said file was to large. how do i make it smaller? i found a link in here to make pics smaller is that cool?


----------



## Mutt (Feb 10, 2006)

Well, B. grunt. (pardon the abbrev. but that is what you stuck with me posting. hahaha.)

You just blew my socks off with that cab. that is a fine peice a craftsmanship.
The newb should take note of the nice very white melamine interior, well placed exhaust fans and the chain light adjustment. Room for growth and ease of access. the maintenence must be easy in that thing. (I feel like the narrator off of lifestyles of the rich and famous) hahahaha

I only have 1 Q? it is in you living room or bedroom what are you doing for odor control?
Damn dude. That is a sweet set-up.


----------



## Your Moms Box (Feb 10, 2006)

Yeah that does look great. Now comes the fun partMy massive attack of questions, so lets begin. 

That pic is of the front I assume and if Im right, what do you use to keep the light from escaping from the front mesh, fan ports and the pvc holes?
How do you hide the 4 cords coming out of the back. 
Are your fans very loud
And finally. Is that a starving Ethiopian on TV?
When I measured the box out thats a really good size speaker, I admire your enthusiasm for rocking out.  WSA-

P.S. Mutt, you sounded more like the guy from This Old House


----------



## Mutt (Feb 11, 2006)

damn you nailed it. Yep, I am that guy (not), my next show will be how to build a grow room in a greek revival estate. hahahahaha 
but, his moms box(haha) questions too. Good questions. well hell, tell us about the fans, where did you get em and how many CFM's did you wire them yourself?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 11, 2006)

whats up Stoneybud. i here ya. this is my last time using miracle-gro in my setup. also i have bigger containers to start them in next time. by the way thanks for the advice. 

whats up Mutt. thanks for the kind words. me and my brother built those speakers back in the early 90's when i use to DJ. as far as order control i don't have to worry since i own my house. my setup is in a spare room.

whats up Your Moms Box. the front of the speaker is fake with painted speakers and wire covers. you cant even tell their fake. the only place that i have light coming out is the back where the fans are. all the cords are hooked to one outlet attached to the back of the speaker. the fans do make a humming sound but not to bad. and to answer your last question that is a starving ethiopian on my tube. ha ha ha

hey Mutt (2) 4 inch CMF fans and yes i wired them myself. had to purchase a ac adapter at wally world for $10. i will be posting some more pics today.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 11, 2006)

whats up everyone. here is a pic of the front and back of my speaker box.  also tossed in a pic of a baby northern berry. more pics later today.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 11, 2006)

Wow. that is a crazy front with the collage. Sweet.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 11, 2006)

thanx Mutt. here are a few new pics. just transplanted them into 3 gallon pots and moved them to the closet with a 400 watt hps. closet measures 63 inches tall, 22 inches wide, and 44 inches long. i have (2) 4 inch cmf fans at the top of the closet sucking hot air out and another fan blowing on the hps. temps stay around 79 to 82 degrees.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 11, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> thanx Mutt. here are a few new pics. just transplanted them into 3 gallon pots and moved them to the closet with a 400 watt hps. closet measures 63 inches tall, 22 inches wide, and 44 inches long. i have (2) 4 inch cmf fans at the top of the closet sucking hot air out and another fan blowing on the hps. temps stay around 79 to 82 degrees.


Those plants will be much happier now. The one you show is a very healthy looking specimen. Are you going to flower them right away?


----------



## Your Moms Box (Feb 11, 2006)

The front looks awsome. I think I am going to go to a car audio store and buy 2 15 inch subwoofer covers with small metal mesh. That way I dont have to paint them on and you will not be able to see if a speaker is inside the cover or not.

Again that is the best speaker set up Ive actually seen built on the internet, and believe me Ive looked. Congrats 

-WSA-


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 11, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Those plants will be much happier now. The one you show is a very healthy looking specimen. Are you going to flower them right away?


 hi Stoney Bud. yes they are going into flower. i wanted to wait another week or so but you no. i'm going to start germinating some WHITE WIDOW, WHITE RHINO, AND NORTHERN SKUNK tomorrow and the other plants had to come out of the veg room. these i will veg longer.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 11, 2006)

Your Moms Box said:
			
		

> The front looks awsome. I think I am going to go to a car audio store and buy 2 15 inch subwoofer covers with small metal mesh. That way I dont have to paint them on and you will not be able to see if a speaker is inside the cover or not.
> 
> Again that is the best speaker set up Ive actually seen built on the internet, and believe me Ive looked. Congrats
> 
> -WSA-


 hi Your Moms Box. the covers i have arn't painted they are real wire speaker grills. the speaker is painted on the wood behind the grill. by the way everyone thanx for the compliments.


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Feb 11, 2006)

Great grow man. It's rare that you see a well constructed stealth box. kudos


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 12, 2006)

thanx El Diablo Verde.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Feb 12, 2006)

The "claw" effect on the close-up indicates a nutrient imbalance.
It's not uncommon when using miracle grow products.
There is no real solution except frequent flushing and that doesn't really solve the problem because there's no way to tell what you have when you're done.
I'd flush them now, then use light apllications of grow nutrient through week 3 of flowering (know as "the stretch" when the plant will more than double in height) and then switch to a flowering nutrient.
During the last 2 weeks before harvest use plain water or you might want to add pineapple juice at the rate of 1/2 cup per gal/water.

Have you considered trying cloning in the future?
Not the starving Ethiopians, your plants.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 12, 2006)

GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> The "claw" effect on the close-up indicates a nutrient imbalance.
> It's not uncommon when using miracle grow products.
> There is no real solution except frequent flushing and that doesn't really solve the problem because there's no way to tell what you have when you're done.
> I'd flush them now, then use light apllications of grow nutrient through week 3 of flowering (know as "the stretch" when the plant will more than double in height) and then switch to a flowering nutrient.
> ...


whats up GanjaGuru. the plant you are talking about is a northern berry. both of my northern berrys were mutants. the other got its first 2 sets of leafs and stopped growing so i had to chop the top and now its the twin towers and doing fine. the one you are talking about has leafs thick like cabbage. all my other plants are fine other than i forgot to water them a week ago and they received some sunburn. i have read alot of things about the northern berrys having mutation problems. here are a few shots of my other babies. also once this grow is over i will be using a different soil.


----------



## Your Moms Box (Feb 12, 2006)

GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> The "claw" effect on the close-up indicates a nutrient imbalance.
> It's not uncommon when using miracle grow products.... I'd flush them now,


 
I also use miracle grow soil, because knowing my green thumb, I needed a miracle to grow anything. But I digress, I wanted to ask what are the steps in "flushing"? I have always wanted to know but, was too smart to ask.  

-WSA-


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 13, 2006)

Your Moms Box said:
			
		

> I also use miracle grow soil, because knowing my green thumb, I needed a miracle to grow anything. But I digress, I wanted to ask what are the steps in "flushing"? I have always wanted to know but, was too smart to ask.
> 
> -WSA-


from what i know flushing involves using nothing but regular water no nutes. be sure if your using tap water to let it sit for 24 hours to get the nasties out.


----------



## Your Moms Box (Feb 13, 2006)

haha thats what my dumbass uses 96% of the time anyway... 
-WSA-


----------



## Mutt (Feb 13, 2006)

Your Moms Box said:
			
		

> I wanted to ask what are the steps in "flushing"? I have always wanted to know but, was too smart to ask.
> -WSA-


 
Flushing:
for every 1 gallon of pot size you run 3 gallons of water through it (3 gallon pot=9 gallons of water). you keep a slow steady stream of water a gallon at a time then let it fully drain then repeat. what comes out of the bottom will be this nasty yellow/brown crap. this is the salts and excess ferts. (salts being the plants by-product-shit). Make sure you have good drainage from your container. You'll want to keep doing this until the water coming out of the bottom is clear. This will take a while and it will be messy.


----------



## Your Moms Box (Feb 13, 2006)

ok thanks Mutt, Im suprised this dosent cause root rot, or something from all the saturation... But I know you guys know a hell of a lot more about it than me.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 13, 2006)

Root rot is caused by it be overwatered on a cont. basis. It creates lack of oxygen and sits in stagnent water. thus killing the roots and commences decomposition.

Flushing, you won't want to water it for while until it is needed again, oxygen will still be accessing the roots and helping the roots thrive without having all of the gunk in the soil.

The plant may droop a little after flushing for a day or two, but then bam it perks right up all nice and happy.


----------



## Your Moms Box (Feb 14, 2006)

Ok awsome thanks Mutt!
-WSA-


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 15, 2006)

whats up everyone. here is a update on my babies at 4 weeks old.  the stems on a few of these suckers are bigger than a pencil already. the pics are in this order: NORTHERN BERRY mutants / PAPAYA / AK-48 / EVERYONE TOGETHER


----------



## Your Moms Box (Feb 16, 2006)

Impressive!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 18, 2006)

*whats up everyone. just thought i would give you all a update. today i notice my 2 best plants are males. both are AK-48.  what the **** i'm pissed off to the max. those are the ones i wanted. who gives a **** because i have 2 WHITE WIDOW, 2 WHITE RHINO, AND 2 NORTHERN SKUNK that are 4 days old to replace any males. i will post some pics of the public beheadings of both AK-48 males in the next few days. any and all are welcome to come witness this execution. WARNING NOT FOR THE SQUEAMISH!!!! *


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 18, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> * i will post some pics of the public beheadings of both AK-48 males in the next few days. any and all are welcome to come witness this execution. WARNING NOT FOR THE SQUEAMISH!!!! *


Hahhahhaa! What a drag about the males man. I take it the rest all were female? Outstanding!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 18, 2006)

i got 2 papaya and 2 northern berry left in there will know for sure on the others in a few days. but like i said no big deal i have the white widow, white rhino, and northern skunk that are 4 days old. i will post some new pics.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 18, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> i got 2 papaya and 2 northern berry left in there will know for sure on the others in a few days. but like i said no big deal i have the white widow, white rhino, and northern skunk that are 4 days old. i will post some new pics.


Ok, fine, now I have to have a bowl. See what you've done to my morning? It's much improved, thanks to you!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 19, 2006)

here is a pic of my AK-48 male that will be executed later today along with his brother. i'm still fuckin pissed. be sure to check back for the pics of todays execution.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 19, 2006)

is the execution at high noon?  . I want front row seating. I'll get my popcorn and soda for the show.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 19, 2006)

*COME ONE COME ALL. WE HAVE FOUND 2 AK-48s GUILTY OF BEING MALE. PUNISMENT: PUBLIC EXECUTION!!! *


----------



## Mutt (Feb 19, 2006)

hahahahahahahaha. thats great. Even a show too. 2-thumbs up.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 19, 2006)

Outstanding Show! Off with their heads!

5 outta 5 stars !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Your Moms Box (Feb 19, 2006)

kill um and eat um. Nice touch
-WSA-


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 21, 2006)

*whats up everyone. as of today i have found 1 of the 4 plants to be female.  its a papaya.  looks nice and healthy. still no signs on the 2 northern berry or the other papaya yet. i think within the next few days i will see who is who. here is a pic of the papaya female at 4 weeks 6 days. *


----------



## Hick (Feb 21, 2006)

ROFLMAO..
you are a twisted li'l grunt


----------



## Slowhand (Feb 21, 2006)

Nice looking plant, good luck on the rest of your plants turning out to be ladies.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 22, 2006)

*whats up everyone. well here we are at week 5. as you all know i had to give my 2 ak-48 males the axe.  no biggie here are a few new members of the family. 2 WHITE WIDOW NIRVANA, 2 WHITE RHINO NIRVANA, AND 2 NORTHERN SKUNK PEAK at 1 week old today. as of today i have found out that both my northern berry plants are female and 1 papaya is female.  still no sign on the other papaya. here are some updated pics. the one pic is my hand under a northern berry fan leaf.*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 23, 2006)

*WOW more good news from TBG.  my other papaya is a female.  so now we have 2 female papaya's and 2 female northern berry's.  *


----------



## Mutt (Feb 23, 2006)

sweet B. Grunt. That is some gorgeous plants


----------



## Slowhand (Feb 23, 2006)

Congradulations on the lovely ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 23, 2006)

*thanks guys. i feel like a proud papa. *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 25, 2006)

*here are a few new pics. first pic is a white widow at 1 week 3 days. second pic is a norther berry female fan leaf. third and fourth pic is a northern skunk at 1 week 3 days. fifth pic is 2 papaya females and 2 northern berry females in flower. sixth pic papaya in the jungle. seventh pic is papaya female top. last pic is a northern berry female that i had to top because of mutation problems when she was a baby. *


----------



## Mutt (Feb 25, 2006)

hell yeah, B.Grunt. thats sweet.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 25, 2006)

*few more pics.  *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 26, 2006)

*some mo pics !!!!    *


----------



## Eggman (Feb 26, 2006)

BLows me away. Nice shit. I think it was said before, it's not too often you see a good piece of work. Grow well man..


----------



## Mutt (Feb 26, 2006)

damn, B. Grunt lookin sweet. making my mouth water.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 27, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> damn, B. Grunt lookin sweet. making my mouth water.


Mutt now that's a tounge!!! 
thanks Eggman.


----------



## gqone333 (Feb 27, 2006)

great grow b grunt , i just sex one today female .dont know the others yet . i posted the information you ask on my grow journal help me out


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 28, 2006)

*hey gqone333 congradulations on your first lady. i hope all the rest turn out to be ladies. good luck*


----------



## Insane (Feb 28, 2006)

Just make sure you don't use anything that says Miracle Grow on it, and you'll be perfectly fine 

PS Very nice two stage setup! Nice small stealthy veg box and a good big flowering closet, thats awesome!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 28, 2006)

Insane said:
			
		

> Just make sure you don't use anything that says Miracle Grow on it, and you'll be perfectly fine
> 
> PS Very nice two stage setup! Nice small stealthy veg box and a good big flowering closet, thats awesome!


whats up Insane. you will be suprised to know that my plants are grown in miracle grow soil.  i have never had any problems with it as long as you dont use any ferts and if you do very small doses. i'm changing my soil mix next grow to one that i found on the net.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 1, 2006)

*whats up everyone.  its that time of the week for a update on my ladies. its hard to believe that its been 6 weeks already, but it has.  they are now 9 days into flower and looking grrrreat.  one of my papaya's is stretching like a ***** growing 1 to 2 inches a day while the other is short and stocky. here are a few pics. i will put more up later today.  *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 1, 2006)

*here are some more pics. as of today my 2 northern skunk, 1 white widow, and 1 white rhino are 2 weeks old. i took 1 white widow, and 1 white rhino and stuck them in a new grow box where i'm doing LST on them. here are few pics. the big ones are the northern skunk. huge leafs for being only 2 weeks old. you can see the northern lights #5 dominants in thses plants for sure. also here are some more pics of my papaya's and northern berry's. *


----------



## Mutt (Mar 1, 2006)

Damn sweet B. Grunt. you one hell of a weed farmer/photographer dude. 

I can't wait to see your pics of the trichomes.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 1, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Damn sweet B. Grunt. you one hell of a weed farmer/photographer dude.
> 
> I can't wait to see your pics of the trichomes.


*thanks Mutt. i love this camera. it was well worth the $250. i cant wait for the trichromes to start i will get some killer macro shots for sure. *


----------



## skunk (Mar 1, 2006)

i think you have some purty plants brother grunt and nice box too. keep up the good work.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 2, 2006)

skunk said:
			
		

> i think you have some purty plants brother grunt and nice box too. keep up the good work.


*thanks skunk.  how are your ladies doing? *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 2, 2006)

_here are some pics for STONEY BUD!!! _


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 2, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> _here are some pics for STONEY BUD!!! _


Oh MAN! Those ladies are lookin SWEET man!

Here's one back atcha. It's the 1st Day of the 4th week in flowering for this Big Bud. The second wave of budding has just started. I love this stuff. Great "mid-range" buzz and tastes nice and mellow.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 2, 2006)

*looking good Stoney Bud. i have a small 6 plant hydro setup i'm going to use in the future maybe in the summer or something. i have all the shit still in the box. when i get it going you will be the first person i PM.*


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 2, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *looking good Stoney Bud. i have a small 6 plant hydro setup i'm going to use in the future maybe in the summer or something. i have all the shit still in the box. when i get it going you will be the first person i PM.*


Great man! I do love growing MJ. It's just such a _*friendly*_ plant!


----------



## sicnarf (Mar 2, 2006)

What kind of HPS are you using man? Nice plants--feel proud! I can't wait to get my white widow!!!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 2, 2006)

sicnarf said:
			
		

> What kind of HPS are you using man? Nice plants--feel proud! I can't wait to get my white widow!!!


The thread has gone back and forth with BG and myself both showing plants off. I'm not sure who you're asking.

If it's me, then I'm using Hortilux Enhanced Spectrum HPS 430W Grow Lamps, (LU 430S/HTL/EN. Two of them in the area shown in the pic. I've got about 6,600 lumens directly below the lights. Works very well for me. I have to wear dark sun glasses in there or I'm blind when I come out.

I hear you on the White Widow. Snow White is my next crop. I've heard so much about it, and WW, that I can't wait to see what it does. I'm doing Afgani after the Snow White. I wish I had 20 grow rooms. I'd put a different strain in each and have a buffet of weed!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 2, 2006)

sicnarf said:
			
		

> What kind of HPS are you using man? Nice plants--feel proud! I can't wait to get my white widow!!!


whats up sicnarf. its a 400 watt hps.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 2, 2006)

damn SB sounds like you want to have a resevoir the size of a swimming pool.


----------



## skunk (Mar 2, 2006)

whats up brother my ladys are doin fine . why you want to bred em lol.i have plenty of pollen right now doin a lil of the dirty stuff my self . HEY STONEY what did you pay for your 430 here the bulb is the price of a whole 430 set up?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 4, 2006)

*here are some more pics. pictured is the other brother grunt with are 3 + foot papaya. i just love my camera. *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 4, 2006)

*sitting back getting high with nothing to do. so i said what the hey lets take some more pics. well here they are. *


----------



## Mutt (Mar 4, 2006)

sweet b grunt.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 4, 2006)

skunk said:
			
		

> whats up brother my ladys are doin fine . why you want to bred em lol.i have plenty of pollen right now doin a lil of the dirty stuff my self . HEY STONEY what did you pay for your 430 here the bulb is the price of a whole 430 (<you mean a 400?>)set up?


The 430 Hortilux is a wide spectrum bulb that provides 58,500 lumens. Because of it's increased spectrum, wattage, and the resulting lumen increase, it can be used throughout an entire grow. Most of the regular 400 watt HPS only provide about 50,000 lumens and a more narrow spectrum. 

Growing my own pot saves me so much money, I just splurge on the good stuff.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 7, 2006)

*whats up everyone. its me again with a update on my 4 ladies and 4 babies. as of today my ladies are 6 weeks 6 days old and 15 days into flower.  i had a problem with one of the papaya's it stretched to far and received some sunburn.  it will take a few days but she will recover. burnt a few leafs and some of the hairs on the top budsite.  as for the babies they are 2 weeks 6 days old and are kicking ass.  look at the size of the northern skunk compared to the white widow and white rhino.  the northern skunk are small with huge fan leafs and not much under growth. the white widow and white rhino are taller with much smaller fan leafs and has under growth. here are some pics. *


----------



## Mutt (Mar 7, 2006)

sweet dude.


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 7, 2006)

wow thats some nice buddha ,your going be one happy man,cant wait to see how much you yeild


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 9, 2006)

*whats up everyone. didnt have nothing to do so i said what the hell might as well put up some pics. here they are at 7 weeks 1 day and 17 days into flower. second pic shows the trichomes starting to build up. MMMMMM. ENJOY
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## Mutt (Mar 9, 2006)

Holy Shit B. Grunt. They are gettin huge.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 11, 2006)

*here are some more pics. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## chong420 (Mar 11, 2006)

nice plants brother grunt...damn those they look good..i can only hope mine can turn out half as good as that..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 11, 2006)

*thanks Chong420. do some reading and i'm sure you can get yours to look like mine maybe even better. knowledge is king. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 11, 2006)

b grunt was that the killer green system you using,got the exact same one those thing are easy to maintance


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 11, 2006)

Brother Grunt, those are looking very sweet! How do you get your super close-up pics? I've tried it with my camera and they get too blury to see.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 11, 2006)

*what kind of camera do you have? do you have a close up setting on your camera?*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 12, 2006)

*picture addict. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 12, 2006)

.that smoke is going by beutiful ,to sit down and smoke watching a ,good ass movie
i love watching bud like that .it stays on your mind


----------



## Insane (Mar 12, 2006)

Looks beautiful B Grunt! Very nice pics as well!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 12, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *what kind of camera do you have? do you have a close up setting on your camera?*


I've got a Sony FD Mavica with a 10X optical zoom.

However, when I attempt to capture a very close picture, it's always blurry looking. Maybe I'm not holding the camera still enough. I'll try while stabilizing the camera and see if that clears the picture up.

Those last pictures look really great man.

The only thing you're missing is the CO2. I'm thinking about getting the whole setup. I've never used it before, but I've seen examples of it's use. The buds look almost double in size compared to those grown without the CO2. I've read, and I'm told that they double in weight as well.

The initial cost of the setup looks pretty large. Anyone out there know of a place that sells it from git to whoa for a good price?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 13, 2006)

*whats up Stoney Bud. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you should be able to get some nice pics with that camera. about the co2. i have read where people use their co2 in paintball guns. how much do you have to use? i will have to do some reading on this. *


----------



## FireWeed (Mar 13, 2006)

Bgrunt what have you read about using the co2 from paintball guns because i have one what do u think i would want to do just shoot some co2 out by the plants a little every day.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 13, 2006)

*whats up FireWeed. i cant find the post that i read it in. i wouldn't do anything unless i can find it. i dont want you doing anything that can damage your plants. *


----------



## FireWeed (Mar 13, 2006)

Ok thats cool thanks man


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 14, 2006)

*whats up FireWeed. i found that link but it was on OG and they are no longer around. so much for the co2 from a paintball gun or bb gun. i found another place where they were talking about using co2 from a bb gun but they said it was worthless. so there goes that. *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 15, 2006)

whats up everyone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its time for an update on the ladies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as of today they are 8 weeks old and 23 days into flower. the one papaya is getting huge compared to her sister who is small and skinny like a crackhead. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you cant win them all. the two northern berry's are looking great also. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as far as my four babies go they are 4 weeks old today and i put the white widow and white rhino into flower and the rhino was a male so he got executed yesterday. off with his head. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the white widow is a female. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the two northern skunk are still in veg. i might toss them into flower next week. still not sure. here are some pics. check out the frost building up on the papaya's. damn this is going to be some good smoke. i cant wait. hope you all enjoy the pics.


----------



## Insane (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow.....Simply beautiful man.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 15, 2006)

*whats up Insane. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 glad you like them. i'm gonna start giving them some FOX FARM BIG BLOOM the next wartering. real small doses so i dont burn them. i'm using miracle gro soil so you cant add much ferts. it says use 4 tlb per gallon i will use 1 tsp. they will put on some weight. stay tuned. *


----------



## Insane (Mar 15, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *they will put on some weight. stay tuned. *


 
At this point, Im glued to the tv man lol

If your buds already look like that without a bud booster...man...thats some incredible growing. 

You got the green thumb man


----------



## Mutt (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow, Brother G. That is a sweet grow dude. You did a great journal dude. can't wait to see how big those colas are gonna get.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 15, 2006)

thanks for the kind words everyone. i will be posting some more pics later today to show just how big the buds are getting.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 15, 2006)

here are some pics of trichromes building up on the buds. also some pics of a bic lighter next to the buds to show size. and yes in this case size does matter.


----------



## Weeddog (Mar 16, 2006)

Excellent pics B Grunt.  Im jealous of your camera, dude...  

Nice crop.  Sweet.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 16, 2006)

Wow Farmer Grunt. That is looking sweet.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 16, 2006)

*thank you, thank you very much. elvis has just left the growroom. today the ladies were looking a little thirsty so i gave them their first dose of fox farm big bloom. it said to add 4 tlb per gallon of water i only added 1/2 tsp per gallon. will see how they take it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Slowhand (Mar 17, 2006)

Brother Grunt are you taking clones of your ladies?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 17, 2006)

whats up Slowhand. sorry wish i did but didn't. i have a white widow in veg i'm going to be cloning. as soon as this grow is done i think i'm gonna do a white widow sea of green.


----------



## Themanwithnoname (Mar 17, 2006)

nice


----------



## flipmode (Mar 18, 2006)

b grunt what week of flowering are you on


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 18, 2006)

good morning flipmode. i'm 2 days shy of 4 weeks into flower.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 18, 2006)

*here are a few saturday bud pics for everyone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Slowhand (Mar 18, 2006)

Saturaday morning candy, that papaya looks so pretty that you've got growing.I can smell those sweet buds now!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 18, 2006)

*whats up Slowhand. the last few days me and my brother have been trying to figure out what the papaya smelled like. today when we were taking some pics it hit my brother. it smells like fresh cut pumpkin. *


----------



## FireWeed (Mar 18, 2006)

Bgrunt those look real nice. whitch plant is that secound to last pic that thing is fat.


----------



## flipmode (Mar 18, 2006)

beutiful b grunt


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 18, 2006)

FireWeed said:
			
		

> Bgrunt those look real nice. whitch plant is that secound to last pic of that thing is fat.


thats my big papaya. all of the plants are the same age except that plant has outgrown the rest. she is a beauty.


----------



## moth (Mar 18, 2006)

i love your grow man,yeild looks good ,take a few pics before harvest


----------



## Mutt (Mar 18, 2006)

B. Grunt. I'll take that bud, and that bud, and oh yeah, the other bud over there. hahahahaha
Lookin great dude. Nice Sat. Pic.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 19, 2006)

*here is an update on my two northern skunk babies. as of today they are 4 weeks 4 days old and have been put into flower. as you can see these are short stocky, bushy  plants with big leaves. i topped one just to see the diffenent results. one is 9 inches tall and the other is 7. here are a few pics. by the way these babies stink just like skunk. *


----------



## Mutt (Mar 19, 2006)

Wow B. Grunt. those look great. Is the speaker box the one with florous in it? I can't remember. What kind of ferts you using?
Man, those leaves are dark green. Beautiful. (If you have never grown skunk before, may want to invest in an odor control unit. They don't call it skunk for nothing. Its gonna get worse(or better depends on how you look at it). hahahahaha)

you got one hell of a green thumb.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 19, 2006)

the speaker has the 65 watt flourex lights i got off ebay. overpaid for them but they work great. no ferts that is evreyones favorite soil MG. the skunk dont bother me.


----------



## Slowhand (Mar 19, 2006)

When you get a chance try out foxfarms ocean forest potting soil.You won't believe the difference it will make in a soil grow.I get it through ebay and the place ships for free.It's $29.95 a bag but it's worth every penny in the long run.


----------



## Insane (Mar 19, 2006)

Beautiful man, nodes are nice and tight just like they should be!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 20, 2006)

*well folks we got some bad news this morning on the home front. one of the northern skunks was a male so he got executed this morning. the other northern skunk is suspect. we will see in the next few days. *


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 20, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *well folks we got some bad news this morning on the home front. one of the northern skunks was a male so he got executed this morning. the other northern skunk is suspect. we will see in the next few days. *


Awwww Crap Man !!!!

I've got my fingers crossed for you man.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 22, 2006)

*whats up everyone. damn time is going by fast. as of today my ladies are 9 weeks old and 30 days into flower. as you can see in the pics everyone is starting to put on some weight and packing on the frost. in my previous post i said i had to execute my male northern skunk. well im sure the other is a male but i will give it a few more days just in case. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyway here are some pics. ENJOY*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 22, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *well folks we got some bad news this morning on the home front. one of the northern skunks was a male so he got executed this morning. the other northern skunk is suspect. we will see in the next few days. *


 *well more bad news. the other northern skunk has been executed. i see enough balls to know that he belongs with his brother.  i should have better luck with them next time around. *


----------



## chong420 (Mar 22, 2006)

damn..sorry to hear that bro grunt..but man, that setup you got kicks ass to grow some beautiful plants man..nice and greeeen!


----------



## Mutt (Mar 22, 2006)

Gonna start calling you "Brother Grunt the Ball buster". hahahaha

Damn, no show this time. . Man I shouldn't have popped the popcorn.

I feel bad it was a male. but every time you feel sad. Just open up your closet.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 22, 2006)

sorry no show. i was pissed because i had to off them.  they looked really good but what are ya gonna do.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Mar 22, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> sorry no show. i was pissed because i had to off them.  they looked really good but what are ya gonna do.


 
I find myself looking over your grow just about as much as mine..  I'm trying not to compare but I am jealous. Think about working w/clones so you dont keep having this male issue? Keep us the good work....more pics soon to follow I hope.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 22, 2006)

Yo Bro Grunt, damn man! Enough with the balls! Like the doc said, you need to start you "Mothers" room. One of each strain. Keep them pruned daily to have them remain a conservative size until you need clones. Then let em pop out. Just remember the 30% rule.

Never take more than 30% of the total mass of the plant when taking cuttings.

On a good bushy Mother, you can get two dozen 4 inch clones at a time.

They will always be identical to the Mother.

Your buds are looking fantastic as always. At 30 days into flower, I'm surprised to see as many flowers as you have. You have the proverbial green thumb.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 23, 2006)

whats up guys. i'm a step ahead of ya. i have a female white widow in veg that will be cloned like no tomorrow. i have to wait until my closet is empty though. i think i will be doing a sea of green. (edit) went into the grow room this morning only to find two of the ladies leaning drunk. hey pranic, you been in my growroom? anyways i took a few stakes and tied them ladies up. also gave them another dose of fox farm big bloom. added a bit more this time around they seemed to like it.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 27, 2006)

*here are a few bud shots going out to Mutt & Stoney Bud*

*



*


----------



## Insane (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow man...just wow is really all I can say..wow...lol...great growing man, just absolutly frickin amazing!


----------



## Mutt (Mar 27, 2006)

Man, I hope my buds turn out half as good as yours dude. That just looks great.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Mar 27, 2006)

damn* awesome* shots   great job


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 29, 2006)

*Whats up everyone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As of today the ladies are 10 weeks old and 37 days into flower. The buds are starting to get nice and fat. Harvest time is getting close only 3 weeks or less away. I can't wait to get these ladies out of the closet so i can start my next grow. Anyway here are some pics. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Slowhand (Mar 29, 2006)

Right in those pictures is whats it's all about,nothing more to say!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Mar 29, 2006)

hot damn!!!!    looking awesome!!!! thanks so much for the hot pics


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 5, 2006)

*Whats up everyone. As of today the ladies are 11 weeks old and 44 days into flower and 12 days or so from harvest. It's hard to believe that harvest time is almost here. They are packing on some weight and serious trichromes. MMMMMM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Here are some pics. *


----------



## Insane (Apr 5, 2006)

Damn B Grunt...Damn.


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 5, 2006)

Dudddeeee! That looks not only tastey but full of resin, Man, I wish there was a way to have a smoke session wit u!!! Keep up the great work !!!!!!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 5, 2006)

excuse me while i wipe the drool off my keyboard....damn fine


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 5, 2006)

dayum...i need to find out how to flower them that soon!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 6, 2006)

Looking sweet as always TBG!!!


----------



## ReaferCheifer26 (Apr 7, 2006)

How come your harvesting at 56 days "TBG"?? Do u think they'll be ready by then?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 8, 2006)

ReaferCheifer26 said:
			
		

> How come your harvesting at 56 days "TBG"?? Do u think they'll be ready by then?


Whats up Chief. According to where i got the seeds the Papaya finishes in 56 days and the Northern Berry finishes in 56 to 63 days. I will harvest when i see amber trichromes. If this takes longer than 56 days so be it. As of right now there are alot of milkey trichromes which means we are getting toward the end. I have seen some people harvest the Papaya as earl as 48 days.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 8, 2006)

*Whats up everyone. This morning i had to take the ladies out for a water so i said what the hell why not take a few pics. In some of the pics you will see me and the other BROTHER GRUNT. *


----------



## Mutt (Apr 8, 2006)

Awesome dude. The Team Grunt together for a family photo. showing all there girls. Love the masks. Man those are some nice colas. 

You should submit a few of those pics to high times.


----------



## Insane (Apr 8, 2006)

Awesome pics man and of course those amazing looking buds!


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 8, 2006)

Hey, nice pic's dude! Man, I'm gonna post sum pic's of me wear'n a mask, somken out tho.... Nice job with the plants they look very good and very well taken care of.


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 8, 2006)

bros grunt was just going to state to small pots by the pic of weird small leaves and scrolled down and blow me.smoking looking sweel

ps that sound system is the best are the speakers bass reflex with cones and tweeters.

used to manufacture sound systems long time ago.

nice set up cannot believe only your second grow......

well done neat and tidy .

pkj


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 8, 2006)

beautiful pic...gawd i love seeing your pics so much  

the buds  looking pretty full and i bet will be amazing smoke


----------



## mountain (Apr 10, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> The initial cost of the setup looks pretty large. Anyone out there know of a place that sells it from git to whoa for a good price?


Hey bro, 
I always wanted to try a co2 system but could never bring myself to spend that much money on one. Hearing my woes, my wife found a product out there called "Excellofizz". It's pretty cool. It's just a gallon or so bucket that comes with 15 or 50 "co2 emission pucks". All you do is put puck in the bucket, add 100ml water, keep the lid open a little, and BAM- 8 hours of co2 enrichment. The company claims one puck raises the ppm by 1600 in a 12x12 room. I've been using them for a week (I'm five weeks into flowering) and it's unbelivable how much bulk my girls have put on since. The buds are getting so big so fast they look like they're gonna pop and spew resin all over my room. 
I think its like 100$ for 50 days. IMO, well worth it so far. I wish she found them about a month ago. the web address- www.supernaturalbrand.com . Look on ebay too. 
If your interested in some pics let me know. You might have to  help me a little to get em on here tho, I'm hella new to this whole internet thang.
Late.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 11, 2006)

mountain said:
			
		

> Hey bro,
> I always wanted to try a co2 system but could never bring myself to spend that much money on one. Hearing my woes, my wife found a product out there called "Excellofizz". It's pretty cool. It's just a gallon or so bucket that comes with 15 or 50 "co2 emission pucks". All you do is put puck in the bucket, add 100ml water, keep the lid open a little, and BAM- 8 hours of co2 enrichment. The company claims one puck raises the ppm by 1600 in a 12x12 room. I've been using them for a week (I'm five weeks into flowering) and it's unbelivable how much bulk my girls have put on since. The buds are getting so big so fast they look like they're gonna pop and spew resin all over my room.
> I think its like 100$ for 50 days. IMO, well worth it so far. I wish she found them about a month ago. the web address- www.supernaturalbrand.com . Look on ebay too.
> If your interested in some pics let me know. You might have to help me a little to get em on here tho, I'm hella new to this whole internet thang.
> Late.


*Whats up mountain. Glad to have you aboard the forum. Lots of great people here. That sounds like a great product and might have to try it on my next grow. Sure put up some pics in the bud section of the forum. If you have any problems just send me a PM and i will help you out. Thanks man. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 12, 2006)

*Whats up everyone. As of today the ladies are 12 weeks old and 51 days into flower. They are starting to get some nice color. Here are a few pics. *


----------



## Insane (Apr 12, 2006)

Awesome pics, amazing buds, great job man!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 12, 2006)

your such a show off  









i love it


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 15, 2006)

*Whats up everyone. Well as of today the Papaya's are 54 days into flower. We took a sample bud from one of them the other day and tested it this morning. Bam we have a hit. We will be harvesting both Papaya's on Monday. Here is a pic of the sample bud we took after it dried. *


----------



## ReaferCheifer26 (Apr 15, 2006)

Damn man Hell ya goodluck!!! Wish me luck like yours man for my grows i got goin now! Are u gunan cure ur buds? or do u think they taste fine? Do you know if organic buds dont taste harsh right after harvest.. cause i would imagine chemically grown ones might? Speaking of that dont forget to flush ur babes

Lookin Succesful

Peace man


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 15, 2006)

DAMN!!!    <---as soon as i close my mouth i will post more


----------



## megaS13 (Apr 16, 2006)

This Thread Is Great. Amazing Garden. If You have any advice for me let me know working on my first box.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 16, 2006)

ReaferCheifer26 said:
			
		

> Damn man Hell ya goodluck!!! Wish me luck like yours man for my grows i got goin now! Are u gunan cure ur buds? or do u think they taste fine? Do you know if organic buds dont taste harsh right after harvest.. cause i would imagine chemically grown ones might? Speaking of that dont forget to flush ur babes
> 
> Lookin Succesful
> 
> Peace man


*Whats up Chief. Yes i will cure all my buds once i harvest them and dry them. Not sure about the harshness. THEY have been flushed. Good luck to you on your grow and thank you for the kind words. *


----------



## megaS13 (Apr 16, 2006)

I See You Have 2 Fans On Top Back.

Do You Have Fans on Side As Well?

What Type Of Lighting Did You Use?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 16, 2006)

megaS13 said:
			
		

> I See You Have 2 Fans On Top Back.
> 
> Do You Have Fans on Side As Well?
> 
> What Type Of Lighting Did You Use?


*Whats up megaS13. No i don't have fans on the sides just in the back. The lights i'm using in the speaker are 65 watt flourex. I have 2 of them in there. *


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Apr 16, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up everyone. Well as of today the Papaya's are 54 days into flower. We took a sample bud from one of them the other day and tested it this morning. Bam we have a hit. We will be harvesting both Papaya's on Monday. Here is a pic of the sample bud we took after it dried. *


 
What process did you use to dry your sample, and how long did it take?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 16, 2006)

Dr.GreenThumb said:
			
		

> What process did you use to dry your sample, and how long did it take?


*Whats up Doc. I put it on a tray and in my speaker box for 3 days. It wasn't the best tasting weed but it was good for the time it dried. The rest will be ten times better when it is dried and cured properly. *


----------



## megaS13 (Apr 16, 2006)

What Do You Have Your Plants Sittin On ( Inside The Spkr Box ) & How Does The Drainage Work?

Also Your Temp / Hum Gauge...Bottom The Bets Spot?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 17, 2006)

megaS13 said:
			
		

> What Do You Have Your Plants Sittin On ( Inside The Spkr Box ) & How Does The Drainage Work?
> 
> Also Your Temp / Hum Gauge...Bottom The Bets Spot?


*The plants are sitting on a small stand. I just put holes in the bottom of each container for drainage. Temps stay at 80 degrees. Humidity stays at 39, and yes IMO the bottom is the best spot for your plants. *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 17, 2006)

*Whats up everyone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well as of today the two Papaya's are 56 days into flower and were harvested. The total wet weight after trimming was 401 grams. Here are a few pics before they were harvested. I like to call it The Final Show. I will give a smoke report once it is dried to perfection. The Northern Berry's still have another week or so to go but i will update when they are ready. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Mutt (Apr 17, 2006)

Wow, congrats. a sad but yet happy day. You lost a good girl and gained great bud. Can't wait for the smoke report.


----------



## megaS13 (Apr 17, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *The plants are sitting on a small stand. I just put holes in the bottom of each container for drainage. Temps stay at 80 degrees. Humidity stays at 39, and yes IMO the bottom is the best spot for your plants. *


 
Thanks for the reply, And I Meant Is The Bottom The Best For Temp / Hum Gauges? Along the lines of how accurate they are. I have a chameleon and have 2 hum 2 temp guagues in different spots and i know it varies.

p.s. ^^^ Plants look great it blows my mind that its possible to do what you do.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 17, 2006)

megaS13 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reply, And I Meant Is The Bottom The Best For Temp / Hum Gauges? Along the lines of how accurate they are. I have a chameleon and have 2 hum 2 temp guagues in different spots and i know it varies.
> 
> p.s. ^^^ Plants look great it blows my mind that its possible to do what you do.


megaS13 thanks for the kind words man. I put mine at the bottom only because that's where my plants are and that's where i want to know how hot it is. You can test it out to where you want to put it.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 17, 2006)

mind blowing pics as always    thanks again for sharing....looking forward to hear how she smokes


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 18, 2006)

Like the LdyL said...can't wait for that smoke report


----------



## Lysergic420 (Apr 18, 2006)

Congratulations and great job, man. Enjoy your harvest and have a happy 4/20 (as I know you will  )


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 19, 2006)

*Whats up everyone. Well as of today the two Northern Berry's are 13 weeks old and 58 days into flower. Boy these ladies are smelling good. Just like berries. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 These ladies will be coming down this weekend for sure. Here are a few pics. *


----------



## ReaferCheifer26 (Apr 19, 2006)

Shit man those nugs are sooo crystalized!!!! ur gunna get soo ripped when u try em... think of your friends at M.P.M.F when you do man.... i image ur gunna make a whole lotta hash man i still use your method man it works real good.. in fact i vaped sum hash today!


----------



## Zarnon (Apr 20, 2006)

The whole speaker box is just such a cool creative idea. I just love the thought of someone sitting there saying "I don't hear anything" and you going "sorry dude, speakers don't work" LOL LOL...

I am a total believer in the stealth grow. This is the outside to my grow room.."No light, no sound, no one's around"... hee hee....

But it opens to this... two dedicated electric circuits,  etc yadda  ya know...   I figger I was blessed with a little vision and a very large walk in closet!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 20, 2006)

Zarnon said:
			
		

> The whole speaker box is just such a cool creative idea. I just love the thought of someone sitting there saying "I don't hear anything" and you going "sorry dude, speakers don't work" LOL LOL...
> 
> I am a total believer in the stealth grow. This is the outside to my grow room.."No light, no sound, no one's around"... hee hee....
> 
> But it opens to this... two dedicated electric circuits, etc yadda ya know... I figger I was blessed with a little vision and a very large walk in closet!


Whats up Zarnon. Thanks for the kind words. Might i say you have one hell of a nice set up. Gotta love those walk in closets.


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 21, 2006)

hey man i have a question for yuh...my seeds popped in about 4days ago but at the rate the are growing they wont look anything like ur babys did..whats ur secret man i'm afraid mine wont live if i can get em growin bigger


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 22, 2006)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> hey man i have a question for yuh...my seeds popped in about 4days ago but at the rate the are growing they wont look anything like ur babys did..whats ur secret man i'm afraid mine wont live if i can get em growin bigger


*Whats up drfting07. I have no secret. I germinate my seeds for a few days. Then i put my finger in the dirt 1 to 2 inches deep and drop the seed in root down. Give them some water, stick them under the light and bam. There you have it. *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 22, 2006)

*Well as of today the two Northern Berry ladies are 61 days into flower and were taken down this morning. All i can say is i'm in berry heaven. The total wet weight after trimming was 355 grams. Here are a few pics before they were taken down. I hate to see this thread come to an end but like they say "ALL GOOD THINGS MUST COME TO AN END". I will give you all a smoke report once i get there. *


----------



## Zarnon (Apr 22, 2006)

Happy harvest day!

Feels sad and joyous,  but it is great.   Nice use of color throughout.. the buds look totally crystallized.

You still have the 'epilogue' to go though..  Hee hee...  (smoke report, how it went with the cure,  whatcha ended up with dry...etc).


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 22, 2006)

the lights you use are probably much better than my shitty 2' floros


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 24, 2006)

*Whats up everyone. I thought i would post a pic of the 3 main Northern Berry colas after trimming. They are nice. I have a bunch of other small buds and will post a pic of everything once it's dried and in jars. The Papaya is now curing in jars and i will give a full smoke report in a few weeks or so. *


----------



## Mutt (Apr 24, 2006)

Wow dude, nice buds.


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 24, 2006)

hey, i see they used ur pic's on the front page! they look nice and tastey!


----------



## Witness (May 6, 2006)

I'm so jellous. They look incredible, simply incredible.......
You got the skillz man.


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 6, 2006)

mmm....looks tasety Bro...can't wait to hear the hear smoke report


----------



## Insane (May 6, 2006)

Beautiful buds man. Amazing! I just can't stop looking at them lol..


----------



## Sin inc (Jun 1, 2008)

wow man always the good stuff . might i have a puff!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 1, 2008)

*This is one old thread Sin inc and that bud is long gone.   You may however come on over and hit some of our new stuff.  *


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 2, 2008)

lol that is so funny tbg lol


----------



## OliieTea (Jun 2, 2008)

That was very pretty.


----------



## The New Girl (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey TBG, i know the thread is old but i love the execution pics on page 2, they're great!!!


----------



## Afghan#1 (Jun 3, 2008)

TBG, so you total aggregate weight from all your females was 756g, from how many plants?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 3, 2008)

*This thread is so old i couldn't tell ya.   I can tell you all the bud has been smoked.  *


			
				Afghan#1 said:
			
		

> TBG, so you total aggregate weight from all your females was 756g, from how many plants?


----------

